# Car Loan / Auto Loan While Changing Jobs



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I want to buy a car and I already found a seller for it. It's 2010 Honda Civic and the price will be 35000AED. My Situation is Currently I am on my notice period with my current company. I am about to move for a new job on next month. My Questions are 


If I move for new company do I need to wait 3 months to get the salary transfer from new company to bank. 
On the last 2 months I had some salary deductions. So when I am submitting my bank statements do I need to submit my salary slips along with it. (To Prove that I had deductions)
When I am buy from a direct seller what is the process I need to follow. (Get approval for the loan / Valuation)?
Is there any way to get this car with 0% down payment?


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Any help People ?


----------

